# How many tries before BFP??



## jacqueline37 (Mar 13, 2007)

I know it is early days for me, and lots of you have gone through worse, but I was devastated to see my 'excellent chance' DE IVF disappear with the pregnancy test. They said around 65 - 70% success rates.

I remember looking at the beautiful photograph the clinic gave me of the 2 embies at transfer, and thinking one pink, one blue. How naive! Even one would have been delicious.

I know we have to stay positive, but it is so hard. Wondering if the FET will bring better news. (wondering if they will make the thaw!!). The fresh cycle used the BEST 2 of 5. How will the remaining 3 fare?

I am asking my clinic to let me try to go to 'blast' with the FET if possible. Has anyone taken their frozen 3 day old embies to blastocyst, and gotten good results?/

Would love some support, and advice from those who have survived the marathon ( or not)

thanks

jacqueline


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Jacqueliine,

Sorry to hear about your BFN. They are devastating news to all of us. I had one a few weeks back following our third ICSI (using the last of our 14 frozen embryos), and I've found it very hard this time. I guess we just have to give ourselves time to come to terms with it. I think what is so difficult about each tx we have is that we have to try to be positive, but also to expect the worst too. I haven't quite managed to work out exactly how to do both yet!!?
Just wanted you to know that there are lots of us travelling on the emotional roller coaster that you're on. It helps me to know that I'm not the only one going through this.
Take care
Helen x


----------



## crowsfeet (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi there,

I had a good chat with the embryologist on this topic and he advised to have my day 2 frozen embies replaced without trying to grow them to blastocysts and recommended that if I wanted to try blastocyst transfer to leave it to next fresh cycle. 
Not sure if this is the same for others in our situation?
Crowsfeet


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi honey 

sorry to hear of ur BFN its devastating i know i felt totally heartbroken when i got my BFN it took me 6 months to funtion properly again.  I was totally numb after and didnt want to have another shot because i was so scared of another failed cycle.
Thankfully I got a beautiful BFP and gave birth to my son 4 weeks ago, its impossible to answer ur question of how many tries because some ladies get a BFP 1st time around and some dont get it for many cycles and sadly some ladies decide to move on and stop having treatment.
I think it all depends on ur body the embies and most of all nature!! 2nd time around i did not stress and i prepared myself for the worse possible outcome but also remained positive to a certain degree and it worked, i really believe the state of ur mind definitely contributes towards the outcome.  The mind is very powerful and if u send the wrong signals it can cause stress and other things which dont help.

All i can suggust to u is that u stay calm, happy, relaxed poisitve and believe and hopefully ur embies will make the journey and ur be a mummy soon.  With the FET i would say have them back asap as there safer in ur uterus then they are in the lab. Go blast on a Fresh but obviously also go by wat ur doc tells u and ur own instint.

Goodluck hope that helped a little. xxxxx
shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

